# Angle grinder motor



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Almost certainly yes.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

There's one way to find out.
If I see a warning label, without an explanation on why "not" to do something, and it isn't obvious, I have to find out why not.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Is the motor in an angle grinder a universal motor, and can I slow it down with a DC drive or dimmer for my own use? I think yes but just checking.
> 
> ...


I've found this works out well with Milwaukee ac/dc style powertools I can't speak for other brands.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you see the brush access ports on either side of the motor, it's a Universal motor and you can lower the speed by lowering the voltage. You also lower the torque, so keep that in mind.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A variac works too.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Great*



micromind said:


> A variac works too.


I got one on my bench, that saves making a setup. 
I'll post picture of the project later in a new thread.

Thanks everyone, I am busy and did not have time to play.



Harvey


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just want to give you a heads up some angle grinder do have soft start in their system so if you do have it.,, It may not work too well with reduced voltage or DC source. 

but most grinders I ran into are strictally univeral motors so it useally take either AC or DC source as long the nameplate mention both ya are fine but straight AC sometime work ok but not always the case.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just want to give you a heads up some angle grinder do have soft start in their system so if you do have it.,, It may not work too well with reduced voltage or DC source.
> 
> but most grinders I ran into are strictally univeral motors so it useally take either AC or DC source as long the nameplate mention both ya are fine but straight AC sometime work ok but not always the case.


Yes I am using a 6" anglegrinder now with softstart and constant torque, I am sanding my wood ceiling 20 ft up and the 6" get heavy quick.


----------

